# What do you feed??



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I am curious what everyone feeds their dog(s). I dont want any debate on good or bad foods. Simply what you feed your dog(s), and their breeds. 

Here is mine:

California Natural Chicken and Rice-Great Dane and German Shepherd


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Raw ( BARF)- 4 year old Rottweiler Boxer mix, 8ish year old Rottweiler Shepherd Mix, 3 Year old American Cocker Spaniel.
Canidae all life stages- 5 year old Border Collie ( health reasons do not allow him to eat raw)


----------



## Alasse (Jan 20, 2007)

Eukanuba Large Breed Senior mixed with Supercoat Puppy Formula ~ Bullmastiff x Rottweiler


----------



## Aussiefan (Jan 21, 2007)

I feed Canidae all life stages. 
http://www.canidae.com/ingredients/whyalllife.html


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

PJ and Tysa - Canidae and the occasional RAW. They just don't seem to want anything "on the bone", and it's far to expensive to get boneless meat constantly for 2 full grown Rottweilers...LOL.

Maya - mostly RAW, soon to be all RAW. Maya does love "on the bone" meat, so it's much more do-able with her.


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

*I feed*

Solid Gold WeeBits- 11lb toypoodle/ 15lb mini poodle


----------



## mistyinca (Oct 25, 2006)

Royal Canin puppy 33, 4 month Yorkshire Terrier

(I also have a new bag of Diamond small puppy to try next.)


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

We prefer raw/BARF, but are currently feeding Diamond Naturals (chicken) until we can make the switch back to raw.


----------



## beverly (Jan 18, 2007)

I have two female rescue dogs that appear to be Pomeranians - one is 6; the other is guessed to be 11. I feed them Exclusive Chicken & Rice Senior Formula.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

Chicken soup for the dog lovers soul mixed with purina one.
3 pit bulls 
1 pom


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

Proplan Large Breed Puppy, mixed with Raw chicken and Lamb


----------



## vagnik (Jan 19, 2007)

Canidae all life stages for my 8mo shar pei (...but I think that he smell a bit when on this food, so soon I will try Solid Gold).


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

16# 3 year old Pekingese.

Science Diet small bites & canned (all flavors). He was on it when I got him, and is doing very well, so I see no reason to change.

He also gets a couple baby carrots with each meal.


----------



## crazydog06 (Jan 22, 2007)

Beneful original. My dog loves it and she has not had any problems with it. We also sometimes buy the Purina Natrually Complete.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Canidae All Life Stages - Border Collie mix and a Pembroke Welsh Corgi.


----------



## QueenMerry (Jan 23, 2007)

I feed my girls Canidae Platinum for seniors and overweight dogs. I have a senior Samoyed and a slightly chubby Rottweiler.

We used to only feed Canidae All Life Stages, but I like the idea that the Platinum has more fiber and has the added bonus of Glucosamine and Chondroitin.

Canidae helped me overcome what seemed like impossible food allergies in a Cairn Terrier, and I've been loyal to the brand ever since.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Timberwolf Organics Black Forest - Australian Shepherd/Rebone Coonhound x and Toy Poodle.


----------



## Six (Jan 24, 2007)

DVP Natural Balance all life stages


----------



## Tamara (Dec 6, 2006)

Arden Grange Premium 
Arden Grange Adult 
meat (usually raw)
veg 
a couple times a week they get garlic mixed in with a spoonful of bio yoghurt and a drizzle of honey.


----------



## crazydog06 (Jan 22, 2007)

Isn't garlic suppose to be bad for dogs? Along with grapes and raisins? My dog has eaten grapes and raisins and nothin happened to her. She didn't eat a lot of them. Just curious!


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 24, 2007)

Canidae - 2 Brittanys, 1 Aussie


----------



## atldoglover (Nov 8, 2006)

When I got my first dog, Raven- she was on Pro Plan. Then I switched her gradually to Eukanuba (Lamb and Rice formula). Now that I have two new puppies (which are on Iams), I know that I want to switch them, so I am trying to do research to find out what is the best for them.

BTW- After some quick research, I found that dogs are not allergic to garlic
(in small amounts), but that it (garlic) does have some holistic benefits
See link below:
http://mooreshaven.com/pets/dogs/safety/badfoodslist.html


----------



## LabLady101 (Jul 5, 2006)

Pro Plan Chicken & Rice- 3 Labrador Retrievers.


----------



## tully (Jan 25, 2007)

*what do you feed your dog?*

I am trying a new food Orijin out of Canada. No grains. Has anyone else tried it? Got really good reviews. I am also using raw.


----------



## Cassie's Mom (Jan 25, 2007)

Eukanuba-Small Breed Puppy (Miniature Schnauzer)


----------



## marley334 (Dec 10, 2006)

Bichon Poodle mix, and her name is Marley. I feed her Beneful usually. I hope that's good for little Marley!


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

I feed Fromm's Four Star Nutritionals- sometimes I switch up the formulas. So far, my pup's been on Duck and Potato, Salmon a la veg, Chicken a la veg, and Whitefish and Potato. Right now, she's currently on Chicken a la veg again. 

She's a 10 month old keeshond. 

*i DO also supplement with raw bones, dog treats, and veggies*


----------



## barker (Jan 28, 2007)

I feed Flint River Ranch Natural Dog Food - Trout and Sweet Potato.

Sherry Massey
www.naturalbarker.com


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Okay, I know this food is bad (still talking mom into better kibble), but:
Cassie gets Purina Pro Plan (ew), but we're switching from Beneful (worse than the Pro Plan, though) so we're getting rid of that first.
And Scamp gets Pedigree Little Champions *throws up* but he's my mom's dog so I don't have a choice...


----------



## nfamber (Jan 28, 2007)

Tripe and biscuit (whippet )


----------



## Doberdude (Dec 23, 2006)

I feed my doberman puppy royal canin maxi junior (he loves it even prefers it over can food LOL) 

My sister feeds her rottweiler puppy pedigree pal puppy working dog

Thats what our dogs eat


----------



## 4MyPup (Jan 6, 2007)

My 8 month miniature poodle recently switched from Iams to Natural Balance Venison and Rice Formula.


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

Feeding raw to nine german shepherds and two mini dachshunds.


----------



## atldoglover (Nov 8, 2006)

luv4gsds said:


> Feeding raw to nine german shepherds and two mini dachshunds.



That's a whole bunch of meat


----------



## FCDelilah (Jan 31, 2007)

Kisha-Pug- Natural Balance
Ginger- Nunn Better or Dura Life (i think)
Muffy-Pedigree.
I'll be so happy when we run out of pedigree and we can switch Muffy over to what Ginger is eating.


----------



## LovePups (Jan 31, 2007)

My Chihuahua and Bichon are on Blue Buffalo kibbles with Lifesource bits.

http://www.bluebuff.com/

"Superior Ingredients for Superior Nutrition"


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

Smokey eats 3 kind's of Natural Balance. Sweet Potato and Fish, Venison and Brown rice and Ultra Premium

http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogformulas/UltDog.html


----------



## h2odog (Oct 11, 2006)

I am feeding Nature's Logic kibble and canned and currently rotating Orijen kibble because it looks so good.


----------



## Ter (Feb 11, 2007)

I've been making a mix of brown rice, chicken and vegies (corn, carrots and green beans) for my Chi/Terrier, Samson. Is this a good idea? I've tried Nutro, Beneful, natural dog food.... He's such a picky eater! Makes me crazy sometimes, but he's such a good boy and darned cute to boot.


----------



## blackpit1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Purina One 4 Large breed puppy- 8wk pitbull


----------



## Chloe (Feb 12, 2007)

HEllo everyone. I am new to this site. I feed my dog Canidae dry kibble with Merrick canned. I recently read a post on here about Merrick so I am getting rid of my canned food. I also am going to switch over to wellness dry and canned. =)


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

7 yo papillon with food allergies - Natural Balance fish and sweet potato
1.5 yo chi mix - Kirkland chicken, rice, and veggies


----------



## panda (Feb 2, 2007)

Fokker lamb/rice for my hybrid dog Panda and bonzo for my hybrid dog Snoebel.


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

2 working Siberian Huskies

currently on Wellness supplemented with raw meats and other good stuff but I''m in the middle of doing research to choose a new food as I''m not happy with Wellness after they changed recipes. I''m looking into Timberwolf, Innova Evo and a couple others...


----------



## blueheart (Feb 13, 2007)

Gidget, 17 wk old cockapoo eats Eukanuba Lamb and Rice natural for puppies.
Cricket and Tigger, cats, eek! eat Purina Cat chow.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

It seems like Canidae is a popular one....I always assumed that dogs couldn't eat raw meat....but I guess that is kind of absurd to think they couldn't. What kind of meat do you all feed them? Are there some kinds that are okay and some that aren't? Right now we feed Bridge Purina Beneful Healthy Radiance, but I am wanting to switch after 1) hearing so many people say bad things about it and 2) looking at the ingredients and agreeing with everyone. lol.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

LOL, heres another link 

http://www.dogforums.com/5-dog-food-forum/4362-thinking-about-feeding-raw.html#post30330

Im just linking you all over the place arent I ??? lol


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Wimble Woof said:


> LOL, heres another link
> 
> http://www.dogforums.com/5-dog-food-forum/4362-thinking-about-feeding-raw.html#post30330
> 
> Im just linking you all over the place arent I ??? lol


That's okay! Thanks! You must think I'm so lazy for not just doing the research myself! Sorry, and i am not denying that at the moment, lol.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

They're in my favorites, not hard for me to dig up !!! 
We all have "off " days! lol Its OK


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

I think I might decide on Nutro Natural Large Breed Formula....did anyone say they use that? The ingredients seem really good and it's not super expensive. Opinions on it anyone....


(Also, and I know that you shouldn't keep switching dog foods, which I have NEVER actually done, since she's had the same for the whole year I've had her, should I mix the new with the old or switch her completely. She doesn't have a sensitive stomach at all.....)


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

ITs better to switch gradually.
I Havent fed Nutro, but Bailey ate Nutro before I got him, his teeth were horrible, I cant say it was related to the food, i really dont know much about his past, how much care he had and so on....


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hmm. I think I'd be inclined to say I am more interested in Canidae. Where do you buy it? I looked on Petsmart.com and they don't have it, does anyone know if they carry it in stores...I live in kind of small town...


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Im not sure about in the US, but here we have it in all our pet food/pet stores...
Pet-Value, petfood warehouse and so on.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh okay cool. Well I'll have to look in the actual petsmart here. I'm sure someone at the dog park is bound to know to. We pretty much only have a Petsmart and small pet food places so I'll check those out. I'm not to sure about the raw diet, but I'll probably do some research. We rarely buy anything but chicken and pork for us so I'm not sure lol.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Petsmart in Canada doesnt carry Canidae so since its an american company I doubt yours will either.... Im not overly fond of any of the food at petsmart, but thats my opinion.
Best bet is asking around at the dog park...
Good luck.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks so much for all your good advice!! Much appreciated!! I'll have to ask around tomorrow.


----------



## mylilybug (Feb 22, 2007)

We give Lily (3 months old) Canidae all life stages.


----------



## atldoglover (Nov 8, 2006)

CrzyBritNAmerica said:


> Hmm. I think I'd be inclined to say I am more interested in Canidae. Where do you buy it? I looked on Petsmart.com and they don't have it, does anyone know if they carry it in stores...I live in kind of small town...


My petsmart doesn't have it. I have to get it from the feed store, which is not close to my house but is close to my job. I posted earlier about trying to figure out which dog food would be best for my two puppies. Well, I got the puppies and I decided on Canidae All Stages.


----------



## Chikadee (Feb 27, 2007)

Raw for my 4 year old Lab/Rottie mix

Innova LB puppy to my 9 week old plott hound (only because I'm not quite sure how to feed raw to a pup)


----------



## pocky (Feb 15, 2007)

*Science Diet*

i feed my toy poodle puppy ( 11 wks. old ) Science Diet cuz thats what the vet gave us . i dont know about other brands. every other day i also give him puppy treats/biscuit.By the way, when i feed my dog i mix Dr. Pro Baby Milk and sometimes put a lil bit of Tomlyn Nutri -Stat food supplement. The vet taught and gave us all of this food except for the biscuit.


----------



## ZZGC (Feb 3, 2007)

Pedigree and Pedigree Little Champions
Charley Yorkie/Chihuahua mix (2 years)
Gabriel Labrador (3 years)


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Nov 12, 2006)

Royal Canin Mini Chihuahua for my two Chihuahuas
and Nutro Natural Choice Adult Lamb and Rice for my Springer Spaniel and Cocker Spaniel


----------



## DoggieLover (Feb 4, 2007)

Right now I'm feeding my puppy Iams but I'm planning to switch over to either Innova or Natural Balance.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Nature's Variety Raw patties, Innova large breed puppy chicken based kibble (switching to Innova Evo in a few months) and Tripett Lamb tripe (1/2 at night as a "treat"). For treats I do Innova Evo treats, Cadet Chicken and Rabbit filets.

Riley 81/2 month old Standard Poodle


----------



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

I was in contact with a Husky Rescue site to see what they feed their dogs.
I'm now feeding my Siberian Husky Solid Gold, Barking at the Moon. It's first ingredient is Salmon. There's no wheat , no rice, also $55 for a 33lb. bag. I had him on Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul, but that didn't work well for him.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Canidae all life stages for the three. Nikki's on a prescription diet for her weight/joint/liver health and I can't remember it right now...


----------



## shygirl11122006 (Mar 6, 2007)

*i feed my dogs*

i feed my dogs Beneful puppy formula and black labrador retriever and jack russell terrier


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Canidae all life stages for the three. Nikki's on a prescription diet for her weight/joint/liver health and I can't remember it right now...


Would you say the all stages life formula is the best? I have decided for sure on Canidae (and was VERy excited to find one store that sell it here), but the all stages is really for any age dog correct?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yep, that's why we use it. We're feeding a puppy, a 2 1/2 year old, and an old man it. We buy it at the feed store down the road.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Awesome! We only have Bridge at the moment, but when we have a yard and more than one dog it'll be fantastic not to have a bunch of different food. Do you know if they make wet food at all? We rarely give Bridgette wet, but occaisionally mix a little in for her.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Feb 27, 2007)

**** Van Pattern's Natural Balance with a bit of goat or hog meat when it's available.


----------



## ***NV*** (Feb 27, 2007)

Currently I'm feeding her Nature's Variety Salmon and Brown rice for first feeding, and raw food for second feeding.


----------



## Sissy (Mar 9, 2007)

I have a one year old Siberian and a 3 year old beagle and they both love Kibbles and Bits. The beagle will NOT touch science diet. The husky will eat anything I put in front of her.


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Okay, we somehow got back on Beneful after the Pro Plan, but now, thank doG, are switching to Nutro Lamb and Rice, for both Cassie (BC mix) and Scamp (bichon mix).


----------



## Doberdude (Dec 23, 2006)

I now mix in chicken necks with kibble it saves money and its good for him!


----------



## ToysHaveMyHeart (May 9, 2007)

Currently switching from Canidae Lamb Meal and Rice to Innova Small Bites for a 3 yr old pomeranian. (I found it mildly amusing that Innova claims to be "the best dog food in the world" on its bag, its decent food but the best in the world?) I usually rotate foods every few months and I might try Orijen or Solid Gold after this.

Ah! the claim is "the healthiest dog food in the world"


----------



## CHOTCHgoldens (Apr 28, 2007)

I am just copying and pasting my response to the pet food poll posted earlier:

My eleven working/show dogs eat primarily a home-cooked diet.
This consists of the following:

Two meat sources daily:
Chicken
Ground beef
Egg
Venison
Lamb
Salmon

One carbohydrate:
Potato
Oatmeal
Whole Brown Rice
sometimes cooked pasta noodles

Cottage Cheese and Missing Link mixed in

Apples and Carrots


Sometimes when I really feel like cooking, I will crock pot some beef with yummy fixings, or bake a doggie casserole.
Keep in mind I HATE cooking to begin with and survive myself on easy meals.
Guess I REALLY love my pooches
They give me so much, I just have to go that extra mile for them.

I am thrilled with how well this has worked for them, and I would never go back to primarily kibble. Of course, I have to keep kibble on hand, and we go with Merrick. If I cannot cook or we are traveling, which is just about every weekend or so, they eat Turducken Kibble with Working Dog Stew canned.

Home-cooking is a great option for those fed up with commercial kibbles, and I for one among others do not agree with raw/barf, and would never feed it to my beloved pups.

The results of this diet with my dogs has shown incredible results, such as cleaner teeth, a smoother coat on my Goldens and my Toller, and I KNOW they are getting as complete a diet as anything out there.
I only wish I had been doing years ago...


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm feeding Timberwolf Organics. Chazz has been eating it for about 4 years now and he's doing great on it. It's the only food that I've found works for him and his allergies. I rotate him between the Elk and Salmon, Ocean Blue and the Dakota Bison formulas.

Buck was eating NB Fish and Sweet Potato because that seemed to work for his digestive system (he has colitis). However I've just recently switched him over to Timberwolf Ocean Blue and he's doing fine on it.

I'm also going to look into getting some Orijen. It would be nice to be able to offer them an alternative once in a while and Orijen is the first food I've found that I liked enough to try. Of course with the allergies and colitis going on here it will have to be the new fish formula.

I also supplement their kibble with fresh cooked sweet potatoes and other veggies, fruits and 1 sardine a day.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I feed my Lily Natural Balance, she loves the wet food but not sure about the dry.


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

Innova Evo (dry food)! Awesome food - low carb, high protein and no grain!


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Still on Nutro- LOVE it! There's only one bad thing about it...

Cassie never smells thanks to the kibble, even if she jumps in a creek with all kinds of junk...so now if someone's dog smells the least bit, it is like 10x worse for me, lol! Scamp doesn't smell much either, but he's still getting Pedigree wet sometimes.... (Mom's dog...don't bug me about it, lol!)


----------



## K9krazey (May 10, 2007)

Our dogs eat Pedigree dry food.


----------



## mark3274 (May 10, 2007)

Eagle pack Holistic dry


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Wellness(dry food) mixed with different things. Sometimes liver or chicken or things like that.


----------



## icepaws20 (Apr 9, 2007)

We feed our 9 month old Alaskan Malamute Raw meat,bones and veg.
His particular favourites are chicken carcass with wings attached,whole raw sardines,whole rabbit.


Kirsty and Koda xx


----------



## luvdogs (May 17, 2007)

Brown rice and chicken


----------



## Benni (Dec 30, 2006)

I need to switch to a better dog food. I have been using Iams adult for the less active for my 13 yr old Border Collie and Iams puppy for my 9 month old Maltipoo. I did receive sample packs of Precise Plus and Holistic select. Any feed back on the sample packs. Is one better than the other. Please advise. 
Thanks
Teresa!


----------



## Jane (May 27, 2007)

I home cook for my labrador. I started when all the food recalls started. At the time I was feeding Natural Balance venison and rice and was very surprised when it was included in the recalls. So far, my boy is doing great. He eats 2# of cooked food daily consisting of meat, grain and vegetables. He also gets fish oil supplements, a multivitamin, and extra vitamin E.


----------



## LatinaC09 (Feb 20, 2007)

i give my dog Beneful and he seems to be doing great on it. he loves it and his coat never looked healthier. i know alot of ppl think its crap but he seems to be just fine.


----------



## Scamp (May 24, 2007)

I feed my pup California Natural Lamb. I have heard that it is an excellent food and she loves it. I feed it to my shepard mix and pomeranian.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Innova EVO and home cooked:

poached chicken breasts, or ground lamb, bison, venison, sirloin, salmon
mixed with brown rice, fresh, steamed vegetables:
green beans
broccoli
asperagus
cauliflower
spinach
kale
(no corn).

Including:
sweet potato
squash
pumpkin
hard boiled eggs
sardines (plain or in tomato sauce)
cottage cheese
yogurt (plain, live cuture)
Apple
pear
strawberries
blueberries
watermelon
cantelope

Occasionally:
raw peas in the pod
omlette w/cheese and spinach
pot roast w/red potatoes, baby carrots
broiled steak
baked potato w/parmesean cheese and a dollop of plain yogurt
cheese pizza
frozen strawberry yogurt (from a shoppe using all natural)

In Kongs:
peanut butter
braunsweiger
cottage cheese
pear/apple, peeled and cubed
snow peas
EVO kibble
cream cheese (to seal the holes)


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Fed Avoderm and Pinnacle.


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

Amaya - 8 pound chinese crested powderpuff - Royal Canin Mini Indoor Adult
Mazie - 17 pound puggat ( pug/rat terrier) - same thing
Marley - 97 pound APBT - Royal Canin Maxi Adult 26
5 Devon Rex Cats - Royal Canin Indoor Formula 27


----------



## DozerDogg (Jun 8, 2007)

I feed Diamond Beef meal and Rice formula. 

1 shepard mix, Shar-Pei x APBT and an APBT


----------



## TearahBey77 (Jul 18, 2007)

I feed my St. Bernard X Boxer Solid Gold. He is on the adult large breed but has loose stools randomly but often so I might consider Candea.

Oh, lol, sorry I guess I didnt add that I feed him homecooked too. Also, he is only18 weeks old, but he wieghs 48lbs, lol. I mix in 1cup of kibble each meal with
Breakfast:Oatmeat and banana
Lunch: Sweetpotato
Dinner: Some sort of canned (no sodium) veggie with Potato or rice

But he is also free fed, so he has a big bowl of kibble anytime he wants!


----------



## GreyhoundGirl (May 23, 2007)

My 5 year old Lurcher is fed Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers soul


----------



## java&mya (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi, I have 2 jack russells (Java 1yo and Mya 8 month) they are both on Hills Science Diet Puppy small bites (as per vets advice) as well as al natural liver treats ground up and mixed in from time to time, My partner has a rednose pitbull and a staffy x rotti and they get a mix of raw red meat / bones and hills science diet large, I am from New Zealand and am unsure wether we have the same foods as you guys but sounds like it, we have eukanuba, royal canin etc but what is chicken soup for the dog lovers soul? 

Thanks


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

LeRoy gets Chicken Soupl for the puppy Lovers Soul- large breed. He's all white and I don't have any tear stains. I also feed him veggies and eggs a couple times a week.


----------



## LuvMyMinniePinnie (Oct 13, 2007)

Life's Abundance, www.HolisticPetNutrition.Info
3 cats and 1 Min Pin


----------



## Little Riot (Oct 13, 2007)

I recently bought my first dog. I got her from a pet store because I fell in love with her and couldn't stand to leave her there. They made me purchase 2 months of food and I haven't really pushed any new food on her yet. She's been on Nutro Natural Choice, Small Bites for Puppy. She's a Silky Terrier, just over 9 weeks. I don't know anything about what food she should be on, so any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## huskyx2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I give my huskies the Enzymes, one a day. They are also fed Science Diet Adult Lamb and Rice. 

I gave them some Alpo canned wet dog food today and I'm paying the price for it. My girl is in the kitchen sleeping right now and I can smell her butt in the next room.  

What's worse is that my husband is in Iraq, and for a second I almost thought he was home.


----------



## Schnauzerlvr (May 20, 2008)

Eukanuba puppy small breed..trying to switch to Authority Baked for puppies

-- 8wk old mini schnauzer


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

Katie -- 3 yr old Beagle
Bo -- 8 yr old Beagle
Audubon -- 7 yr old English Pointer/Dalmation

All 3 of them get Purina Dog Chow mixed with Gravy Train cans

Jake -- 10 yr old Shih Tzu gets Hills Prescription Diet H/D for a heart problem

Blue -- 10 yr old Pit Bull gets Blackwood 2000

Callie -- 3 yr old min. dachshund has no teeth and she gets a large variety of the more holistic foods such as Solid Gold, Eagle Pack, Nature's Variety, Cal. Natural, Innova EVO, ect.

I am extremely confused so I really don't know what I want to feed them. At one point, all were on Wellness, then Natural Balance, then back on Purina Dog Chow. At the moment, I am looking at other foods like Canidae or Nature's Variety for them all to be on, but I have no clue yet.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I feed Kuma raw (Urbine Wolf). He loves it, and has been doing fantastic on it.


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

Taste of the Wild Salmon over here! Never been happier with results!


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

Started w/ Nutro Ultra Puppy, then Adult, recently swithced to Canidae all life stages. Noticable improvement on Canidae.

Also feed Natural Balance food roll from time to time.


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

Purina Dog Chow here. Plus they get either raw meat scraps or leftovers 1-2x weekly. Dogs look awesome, keep up weight/muscle tone beautifully, have easy whelpings ...


----------



## Layladog (Sep 25, 2008)

7 month old German Shepherd/Pit Terrier 

Rotating Solid Gold Wolf Cub, Orijen Large Breed Puppy, and Artemis Large Breed Puppy until she is grown, with two cans of Trippett green tripe per week.

When she's grown she'll be rotating Orijen, Artemis, EVO, and Taste of the Wild in three month swings, along with the tripe.

Her health has come a long way since I adopted her two months ago! Much better coat too, and less stinky


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I have used alot of different foods (great ones, too!) in the past, but currently I am feeding my 3 dogs (Stella - cavalier king charles spaniel, Lucy -border collie mix, Desi - shih-poo) Eagle Pack Holistic Select Senior formula. I will be using the Anchovy formula next, followed by the Lamb formula dry.
I also use EPHS can food as a topper. I use the chicken, lamb, beef and fish varieties. They are doing fantastic on this food! Always eat like they are starving (lol), nice coats, firm and few stools, good breath, bright eyes, etc.
They are happy and healthy and I am ecstatic!!


----------



## marcuz29 (Oct 20, 2008)

I feed my dog with canned dog foods. Sometimes, whatever food we eat,is also what they eat.


----------



## spottydog (Mar 14, 2007)

Addiction canned and raw dehydrated. 
Also cooked meals that include steamed vegetables.
Carrots and apple pieces as snacks too.


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

I feed my pup Natures Variety (chicken) and half can a day of Inova Puppy


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Mine get Chicken Soup Puppy 4 times a week

Raw about 3 times a week 

Wellness Canned or Authority Canned 2-3 times a week

For kibbles I also rotate between TOTW, Solid Gold, and Wellness CORE


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

NUTRA natural choice to my 12 year old lab/collie mix and Nutra natural choice large breed puppy to my 9 week old lab


----------



## sirilucky (Mar 12, 2009)

Each breed of dog has its own unique set of nutritional requirements. I feed my sweet natured pomeranian dog with fresh food such as Fresh chicken and turkey and beef, raw vegetables and fruits. Brown rice, oatmeal, yogurt, eggs, and cottage cheese.


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

4 year old and 1 year old mini schnauzer--solid gold hunden flocken
3.5 year old mini schnauzer (rescue) Eagle Pack holistic fish
9.5 year old mini schauzer ( with bad teeth) eagle pack chicken and rice--canned
It would be nice to be able to feed just one food- unfortunately they don't all seem to do well on the same one


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

My dogs have had just about everything you can think of. At one point when I wasn't working, my husband fed my two boys pedigree. They were on soley raw at one point too. But now, they eat a premium kibble with canned on occassion and sometimes they get raw.

When they get raw food, they do not get kibble that day. When they get kibble, my older dog now has his wetted down and mixed with canned. My small dog does not like his food wet. They are all individuals and they all have their preference.

Almost everyday I come home from work with a can to add to the kibble. Foods I use that are canned are Old mother hubbard, Avoderm, Nutro, Solid Gold, Castor and Pollox, wellness, etc.....basically any canned food that does not contain MEAT meal or by product. 

As far as dry kibble, I try to get them the best I can afford. They currently have Natural Balance in their food bin. I intend to refill it with Wellness supermix because it is on sale...AND it comes with a free 15 pound bag....PLUS my discount. I get stuff on sale when possible.

Yesterday they tried beef tongue for the first time. Its chewy apprarently but both dogs had no problem wolfing it down. 

Oh and they also get table scraps that are safe for them...like steak and eggs, yogurt, fish, etc. They don't get onions or anything harmful. Yep, these dogs have it pretty good I would say.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Various prescription diets as they all have their various health problems. I'd love to raw feed, but they have to eat very specifically to not aggravate problems, as my mutt could die from any upset. 

I can't believe people actually feed Beneful. I've never met a dog that it doesn't give horrible diarrhea and gas to. Has no one read all the allegations and lawsuits against them, and many other foods including Purina and Pedigree?


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Pretty much every food out there will have a laundry list of complaints if you google it, Purina dry foods have never had a recall though...*not* that I think *all* of their foods are great, but I do feed Purina One and I'm happy with it. They've been on several different things over the last 2 years including premium, and this is the only one they all do well on. The puppy gets a raw egg on her food every morning too and they get meat scraps from our dinner if there is any. I'm surprised that so many people feed different foods to each of their dogs.


----------



## ChicagoChopperAB (Apr 1, 2009)

Male PureBred American Bulldog 4yrs old 80lbs - I feed him 3X/day consisting of:

1 - Large Chicken Breast Boneless
1 - Scrambled Egg
2 - Medium Potatoes
2 - Medium Carrots
6 - Small Broccoli Flowers

All thoroughly cooked, chopped and mixed together with 1/4 cup of chicken broth. 2 cups/feeding.

Breakfast includes a multivitamin. Lunch includes calcium and omega3 pills. 

Since switching to a no-grain diet human grade diet, my American Bulldog doesn't fart nearly as much as he used to, doesn't drink as much water as he used to, doesn't stink as much as he used to and doesn't poop as much as he used to. 

It's the best thing I ever did. And here's the best part, it costs me no more than $1/pound. I got tired of paying anywhere from $2-$4/lb for WellNess, Canidae and Innova.


----------



## coopers062 (Apr 1, 2009)

I feed my Cocker Spaniel homemade and save $$$$.


----------



## valsh (Mar 9, 2009)

Well my last dog was fed Canadae and did great on it.
1/2 Australian Dingo 1/4 American Pitt 1/4 Australian shepherd (He was hyperthyroid)
My new pup is on Innova. He appears to be a Carolina Dog to me, or just a cute mutt.
The Cats, a tortoise shell and a calico (rescues). Felidae switching to an Natura brand though.Really just to see if there litter box will stop gagging us in the morning.Also I would have to go to 2 different stores to feed both the cats and the dog.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

I feed my dogs a prey model raw diet with the occasional kibble meal of Diamond Naturals Chicken & Rice when I run out of meat or when we are traveling.


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

I am feeding Faith (rotti/beagle)- Purina PuppyChow and I am NOT changing her food. I tried many different foods and I will not switch her, she does not do well with change and she has done the best of Purina despite anything "bad" i have read about it. 
I am feeding Hope (lab)- the same, but this is the only food shes ever been on, her old owners had her on it too. I will play around with her when she gets a bit older and see how she does on a bit better food.
I feed Jay (kitty)- any cheap cat food, wet or dry. He does great on anything but mostly wet food. Too bad its pricey!


----------



## belark (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a labrador and she is still a puppy. I started feeding her dog food and she is a fond of milk. I give her atleast 1 cup of milk everyday.


----------



## shimmermama (Nov 5, 2009)

I feed Miss Shimmer (Italian Greyhound/Rat Terrier Mix) Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul Adult Formula mixed with Natural Balance Eatables and she seems to love it...and she's picky!


----------



## Questdriven (Nov 25, 2009)

Treader: Prey model raw
Cookie: rotation diet of Solid Gold, Diamond Naturals, Chicken Soup, canned food, meaty table scraps, and raw suppliments.
We were getting Blue Buffalo canned food, but also recently found and bought canned Chicken Soup and Canidae.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I feed RAW. After trying many different foods, And Blaze still having upset tummy. I swithed to RAW as a last resort. and he does AWSOME. Once in while his tummy gets up se. But I hop it up to him being to excitied or excersise to hrd (such as excitied to be at the dog park, or swimming for a hour long lol, and yes wait to excersise him atleast 2 hours after he eats)

Costs me like 10 bucks a week, which is great.


----------



## littleboodog (Aug 19, 2008)

I feed raw to two dogs and two cats. They were easy switches as puppies and kittens and haven't had any problems eating raw. They are healthy and beautiful animals. There's no way I could go back to feeding kibble.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

11 week old Lab, Raven, is eating Pro Plan puppy chicken and rice. She will finish off the 35 pound bag at about 4 months and switch to the adult version.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

I feel i should update what i feed. I have since changed foods. I now feed Diamond Naturals. I rotate between the lamb, chicken and beef. I also started home cooken for them. I cook some kind of meat almost daily to put in with their dog food, mostly deer right now. I just started shopping for reduced meats to keep in the frezzer for them. It's been a couple months and they seem to really like it and are doing great.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Senior citizen Max has been on a prey model type raw diet for more than 18 months and geriatric kidney patient Sassy has been fed home cooked rice/chicken/beef/pork/egg white/pumpkin food for 2.5 years now. Both love their food and want to eat the other's food as well.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

This thread is old! 

Nia's eating Orijen chicken right now but will get Orijen 6 Fish and Orijen Regional Red after each bag we switch. She gets raw sometimes too.

Truffles gets Orijen 6 Fish. Before there was Orijen in England, she was on Royal Canin.

Popcorn gets Orijen puppy.


----------



## Reacher (Jun 3, 2009)

Taste of the Wild prarie and wetland foul formulas. He doesn't care for the Pacific Stream formula. 7mo old ACD/mix.


----------



## LynnInTenn (Oct 9, 2009)

Raw Prey only. Dogs are in my sig.


----------



## springerspaniel (May 12, 2009)

I always feed my Springer Spaniel Hypoallergenic Dog food as Springer sare terrible with Additives, see here for more information http://www.love-springer-spaniels.com/dog-food.html


----------



## Ros (Feb 10, 2010)

Precise - Puppy formula for 4 month old lab


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

I feed Taste of the Wild, Natural Balance, Blue Buffalo, Wellness, and some others occasionally. I do raw treats too. 

1 Dachshund/poodle mix, 1 Lab/great dane mix, 1 English Mastiff


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

I have been through lots of foods with Jhazmyn. She has such severe allergies to food that she was on raw. It helped a little but she was recently switched to Hills Z/D prescription. I'm am not impressed with the ingredients but have been told it really works. At $86 a bag it better work!!!!!

Oh....she's a pure bred lazy fathead a.k.a. American Bulldog


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Nallah (3 y/o) Black Lab RAW. Needs about 1.25 lbs of food per day. Mostly she is on Beef, Chicken, Turkey and some venison. Obviously she gets bone and organ as well. (Prey model)

Morgan (1 almost 2 y/o) Choco Lab RAW. Needs about 1.05 lbs of food per day.Gets mostly the same as Nallah. 

They also get raw eggs 3x a week and carrots, apples & bananas as treats.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm feeding completely different foods now. All 3 of my dogs have been eating Whole Earth Farms adult food. Bon Bon (Chihuahua) is going to continue eating that, but Gingerbread (Shih Tzu) and Peanut (Chihuahua) are switching over to Canidae Platinum since they need to lose a little weight. All three of them get green beans and turkey added to dinner.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah, I'm feeding different now, too. Right now, Desi is getting Wellness CORE Reduced Fat dry and the girls are getting Instinct Duck & Turkey dry. I have started mixing some Wellness CORE Ocean into their mix, as well. They will get their dry topped with can foods like Instinct, Evanger's, CORE, Merrick, etc. This is what they get for breakfast. Every other meal is Primal or NV premade raw. I plan on adding more Primal and NV raw tho'. Then they will get the kibble/can about 3 times a week. I need to have them used to eating some kibble for when they are boarded. They also get some supplements:

Desi - Joint, fish oil, garlic, prob/enzyme
Lucy - fish oil, garlic, prob/enzyme
Stella - COQ10, fish oil, garlic, prob/enzyme
Hazel - COQ10, fish oil, garlic, prob/enzyme

Some other foods I may rotate with are: the new Blue Wilderness foods, Orijen Senior (used in the past), FROMM 4-Star (used in the past) and EPHS (used in the past)


----------



## McSweeney (Feb 1, 2010)

No offense, but WOW people!

Maybe I just have a different perspective because I'm still in my 30s and have a wife and three kids under the age of 12 to worry about first, but some of the feeding regimens proposed on here are above-and-beyond what's necessary to maintain your animals' health. I'm reminded of that episode of "It's Me or the Dog" on Animal Planet in which Victoria visited a two-dog household. The dog owners, a married couple with one teenage son, fed their son TV dinners and leftover takeout but spent $15,000 annually on feeding their dogs an organic raw diet. I turned the episode off because I wouldn't have been satisfied with any ending that didn't involve Victoria calling social services and having the parents arrested.

For any newbies on this board, my advise is find a food that works for your dog--commercial, raw, whatever--and stick with it. There are zero studies to suggest rotating a dog's diet is any healthier than giving him the same food day in and day out. Food rotations make owners feel good, not their dogs.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

OC_Spirit said:


> 2 working Siberian Huskies
> 
> currently on Wellness supplemented with raw meats and other good stuff but I''m in the middle of doing research to choose a new food as I''m not happy with Wellness after they changed recipes. I''m looking into Timberwolf, Innova Evo and a couple others...


Eagle pack makes a power formula that might be worth looking into


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: what do you feed your dog?*



tully said:


> I am trying a new food Orijin out of Canada. No grains. Has anyone else tried it? Got really good reviews. I am also using raw.


Orijen is my favorite dog food. It's had the best results in this house. All dogs doing great, shiny coat, good energy. 

Orijen 6 Fish/Adult - Papillon, Orijen 6 Fish - Cavalier King Charles and Chihuahua.

Others we've used are EVO (didn't work well for Nia), Innova, Royal Canin.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

It varies. Auz usually eats TOTW dry, but he's had diamond naturals X-treme athlete before and done WONDERFULLY, but our feed store stopped carrying it  He gets a glucosamine tab every day, with enzymes every day or every other day and I throw some flax seed in there a few times a week. I usually dollop canned food in his bowl if I have some on hand, or leftovers.
The little dogs (papillons) eat mainly merrick dry, any of the 3 varieties, with some various canned brands. I will admit, if I see a good canned food on sale, I buy it. Last week, Merricks Turducken was on sale and I bought about 8 cans. Between cans, or if I run out, they too get leftovers. Both little dogs get flaxseed a few times a week. Dude also gets 1/2 glucosamine and solid gold seameal twice a day. (The cats eat chicken soup dry and various canned as well. We're not too picky here)


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

McSweeney said:


> No offense, but WOW people!
> 
> Maybe I just have a different perspective because I'm still in my 30s and have a wife and three kids under the age of 12 to worry about first, but some of the feeding regimens proposed on here are above-and-beyond what's necessary to maintain your animals' health. I'm reminded of that episode of "It's Me or the Dog" on Animal Planet in which Victoria visited a two-dog household. The dog owners, a married couple with one teenage son, fed their son TV dinners and leftover takeout but spent $15,000 annually on feeding their dogs an organic raw diet. I turned the episode off because I wouldn't have been satisfied with any ending that didn't involve Victoria calling social services and having the parents arrested.
> 
> For any newbies on this board, my advise is find a food that works for your dog--commercial, raw, whatever--and stick with it. There are zero studies to suggest rotating a dog's diet is any healthier than giving him the same food day in and day out. Food rotations make owners feel good, not their dogs.


I think most people here would agree with the advice to find a food that works for you and your dog, and stick with it. I don't demand scientific studies on everything I do in life, but I *do* know Auz has done better since we started rotating his food every bag or two (different meat sources, not necessarily brands. TOTW makes several, which works out well). I do what works, rather than do what "makes me feel good". Feeding raw green tripe did *NOT* make me "feel good" (the opposite actually )


----------



## !dogbreeds (Feb 5, 2010)

does anybody feed there dogs some products launched by companies such as pedigree.just curious to know, as i never used anything of that sort.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Adding in extras like healthy people food and canned food DOES make me feel good, because my dogs love it so much. They have a very good sense of smell and definitely enjoy tastier food.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I feel good when the dogs are happy and healthy and eating their food! Rotating has really changed Lucy. She was the pickiest dog ever. Now she eats anything I put down with gusto! I love to see dogs eating their food all gone and loving it...they always look around for more!


----------



## GamecockGirl97 (Feb 21, 2010)

Quincy and Stitches (terrier mixes) are on Canidae.


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

We feed Wellness Small Breed.


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> I think most people here would agree with the advice to find a food that works for you and your dog, and stick with it. I don't demand scientific studies on everything I do in life, but I *do* know Auz has done better since we started rotating his food every bag or two (different meat sources, not necessarily brands. TOTW makes several, which works out well). I do what works, rather than do what "makes me feel good". Feeding raw green tripe did *NOT* make me "feel good" (the opposite actually )


I agree also but there are many dogs out there who require a "better brand" of dog food. Jhazmyn's food costs $86 a bag which sucks but I took on the responsibility of her care the day I brought her home.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

SupaSweet777 said:


> I agree also but there are many dogs out there who require a "better brand" of dog food. Jhazmyn's food costs $86 a bag which sucks but I took on the responsibility of her care the day I brought her home.


I agree. Auz was on a food for awhile that was almost 65 bucks a bag, and I could have fed him a cheaper food but had a hell of a mess to deal with a few times a day. Forking over a bit more money was better for him, better for me, and better for the environment because you go through a LOT of papertowels when dealing with a 90 pound dog with IBS/IBD...


----------



## Bugsy (Jul 2, 2009)

I feed my cockapoo Orijen Regional Red. I guess I like the idea of him eating red meat, since I'm a meat lover myself  He seems to enjoy it as well. But of course he still prefers wet food (what dog doesn't?). So I give him a can of Halo's Spot's Stew once in a while.

He had puppy food from Orijen for a while and before that it was Evo Small Bites for a few months, and before that it was trial and error for weeks. HE was on Science Diet for a while when we first got him from the breeders, but I switched out of that when I started reading up on dog food. I'm no food nazi anymore, but I am still sticking with grain-free.. it seems to make philosophical sense.


----------



## LMJANES (Feb 23, 2010)

I feed raw and I have three dogs; two min pins and an American Eskimo. I plan to have another addition soon.


----------



## oliwa (Feb 1, 2010)

I feed my 6 month old Basset Hound Orijen Large Breed Puppy. The breeder started her on Pedigree Puppy, I switched her to Iams Large Breed Puppy and then switched to Orijen after doing my own research.


----------



## ChevellesMommy (Feb 24, 2010)

47 pound Albino American Pit Bull Chevelle. Ol' Roy High Performance baby carrots and celery (soon to be lots of fruits and veggies) a small portion of plain yogurt sometimes. Cooked stake, chicken, ham, and turkey sometimes as well. She will get rice and stuff sometimes too. She loves a ball of bread and a slice of cheese. She is spoiled what can I say.


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

ChevellesMommy said:


> 47 pound Albino American Pit Bull Chevelle. Ol' Roy High Performance baby carrots and celery (soon to be lots of fruits and veggies) a small portion of plain yogurt sometimes. Cooked stake, chicken, ham, and turkey sometimes as well. She will get rice and stuff sometimes too. She loves a ball of bread and a slice of cheese. She is spoiled what can I say.


eerr Ol Roy is pretty bad. (look at the ingredients, theres BHA/BHT, colors, flavors, only animal sources in there are animal digests and animal fats, and beef marrow)IF your going to supplement it it should be meat since Ol Roy barely has a stitch of good quality animal protein. Why not try Kirkland or Canidae. Those are reasonably priced.


----------



## lilmiss1990 (Feb 27, 2010)

i feed my dogs regional red orijen dog food ! they love it and it keeps their coat all healthy and it has no grains and its all human grade food ! so its healthy as can be. it was rated americas and canadas #1 dog food for last year and this year !


----------

